# Our trip to Switzerland next week



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

We have planned our grand tour of France-Switzerland-Italy-France and will sally forth next Sunday
We will be staying on Aires in France on the way down, camping sites in Switzerland and camping cheques sites in Italy and France
This is our route and staying places.
Please let me know if I am missing something, taking a risk, or making a bad choice
Cross into France Sunday pm and stay at the Aire in Arques
Travel down to the Champagne area and say for 24 hours at the Aire in Chamery
We are then going down to the Mulhouse area to rest up before our journey into Switzerland (any recommendation on sites/aires in the Strasbourg/Mulhouse area)
After buying our vignette we are going to a campsite in Maudulin just north of St Moritz to stay for a few days to chill out
Then we plan to travel to Portese on Lake Garda via Bolzano and Trento
I have never taken a MH up into the mountains so are there any nightmares ahead on the above route (we do have a 2008 Fiat Ducato based Rapido 7065+ and pray that we don’t have to reverse anywhere!!!)
We plan to stay at the Camping site Eden (2 minutes from the boat to explore the lakeside towns/villages)
If we decide to come back, our plans are then to go down to Genoa and cross into France and stay at a site in Cogolin called Argentiere and hire a car to explore Provence 
We will plan the return (maybe) to the UK when we are truly chilled out


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Touring*

Hi

Close to Strasbourg - well fairly close - a short train ride away is the municipal camping at Obernai. Obernai is itself a nice spot to stay.

ww.obernai.fr - I would recommend a booking for September.

Your routes look OK to me - are you staying on the motorway or looking for toll free?

Russell


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Have you got the Caravan Club books on European campsites? I found that these are pretty helpful if something unforeseen puts a crimp in your plan so that you can't make a pre-selected stop point. Also, they give some helpful advice about mountain passes and so-on.

You've got plenty of grunt with your bus, so you won't have any hillclimbing difficulties. Don't forget that some of the high passes start to get closed in by October and stay closed 'til June!

I don't know if your route takes you anywhere near the Cime de la Bonette in France. This is the highest mountain pass in Europe, but despite that the road is very good, and I've had a number of good wild camping stops near the top.

In Switzerland, you can make a round robin route out of the Grimsel, Furka and Susten passes, taking in the Rhone Glacier. Quite nice for a day out.

Have fun

Eribiste


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

I've nothing to say except I'M JEALOUS !

And there's a nice site next to the Lido/Lake in Lucerne. Next to IMEX cinema and motor museum, possibly just a bit too far if you are thinking of stopping at Mullhouse. Lovely city.


----------

